

Read My Tweets provides an incentive for people to read each other's tweets. - amichail
http://www.readmytweets.com/

======
modoc
I don't get it. Why would I spend time reading random tweets? I suspect that
vast majority of tweets sent are of no interest to me whatsoever.

The reading comprehension check seems unhelpful. For instance the tweet from
you on the home page could very easily be missing the word "tweets" after
"people's", or not. Removing random words also would make a number of tweets
be much less comprehensible and hence even more of a waste of time to read.

I find the design unhelpful. The signup instructions are too small, and all in
one line. I didn't see them for a while. What are trending topics? Why can't I
do the action without signing up? Just let me know that it doesn't count for
anything, but let me try it to see if I'm interested, especially since you
have it there in the middle of the page with the clickable links.

Your msg= parameter, used for the too small error messages at the top, is
vulnerable to XSS attacks:

[http://www.readmytweets.com/?msg=%3CSCRIPT%3Ealert(%22XSS%22...](http://www.readmytweets.com/?msg=%3CSCRIPT%3Ealert\(%22XSS%22\)%3C/SCRIPT%3E)

~~~
amichail
You can read tweets on any topic. So it doesn't have to be completely random.

The reading comprehension check is not perfect, but you could always skip to
the next tweet and everyone is in the same boat anyway.

~~~
modoc
If by topic you mean I can select on a word that shows up anywhere in the
tweet. I just entered "Java" and got this:

"A lady here at starbucks has brought her own home made java jacket to keep
the warmth off her hands and in her cup."

Which is a total waste of my time. I can't even skip it without logging in,
and I can't login with following you, which, no offense, isn't something I
want to do.

I don't mean to be overly negative, but personally I don't get the appeal of
this at all. Perhaps others will.

~~~
amichail
You can follow readmytweets temporarily just to get your password as a direct
message.

~~~
modoc
Why can't I just register normally?

~~~
amichail
Because it's connected to your twitter account and twitter doesn't have OAuth
yet. I don't want to ask people for their twitter password.

~~~
axod
why not? People are more likely to give their password than do some unfamiliar
signup procedure.

------
bprater
Explain what your service does on the website, please. And look at your design
compared to most 2.0 designs, it looks retro-1999.

~~~
amichail
I tried... from the site:

Read other people's tweets and others will read yours.

Your attention priority goes up as you score points reading other people's
tweets and goes down as people read your tweets.

The higher your attention priority relative to other people, the more often
your tweets will be viewed by others.

~~~
xenophanes
'attention priority' is too vague/confusing. Maybe just 'priority' would be
better. Or 'fame' or 'notability' or something. Hard to find the right word,
but I'm sure there is one.

------
nirmal
I don't understand the motivation behind this at all. Why does anyone want
people to read their tweets unless they are truly interested in reading the
tweets?

~~~
amichail
How can people be truly interested in reading your tweets if they have never
even heard of you?

This is a new way to advertise.

~~~
nx
Yes, it's as fake as those PTC sites like <http://bux.to>.

~~~
nirmal
That link makes my point more succinctly. Thanks.

~~~
nx
You are welcome. And by the way, have you seen the ads on those sites? Right
now: _Hottest Clickbank Products_ , _Make Money in 4 Minutes!_ ,
_$3,456/daily_ , _Fat Loss 4 Idiots / Weight Loss and Diet Center_ to paste a
few. Is that going to happen with Twitter?

------
aston
People often accidentally a whole word from their sentences intentionally for
humorous effect. Maybe not the best test of whether someone's read a tweet...

------
daveambrose
I don't understand this.

~~~
amichail
Please elaborate. Your feedback can help me improve the explanation on the
site.

~~~
daveambrose
As was said in the comments, the UI is very text heavy and is not intuitive.
Also, I don't understand what utility this brings to me and my use of Twitter?

Can you SHOW me why I should use this? Can you SHOW me what this application
does?

